# Echolot günstig kaufen?



## Olga (18. März 2004)

auf der suche nach einem echolot bin ich bei dem LOWRANCE-X136DF hängen geblieben.
die preise die ich erfragen konnte waren für ein portabeles 521 euronen und für die festmontage 450.
meine frage an euch was haltet ihr von den kursen es könnte ja sein das einer von den boardies schon eins hat .


----------



## hsobolewski (18. März 2004)

Die Preise sind fuer hier in Deutschland sehr gut. Die koennte ich auch nicht wesendlich billiger unter guten Freude Verkaufen.
Einen Tip. Das Geld fuer das Portable Gerät kannst du dir sparen, da man sowieso eine Geberstange braucht für den Geber. Und die fertigen Koffer sind mir auf jeden Fall immer zu klein. Da kaufe ich mir lieber einen Koffer im Baumarkt.
Erfahrungen habe ich aber leider noch keine sammeln können.


----------



## Jirko (18. März 2004)

hallo olga #h

wenn du nicht allzudringend ein 136er benötigst, dann warte noch ein büschen. preise purzeln auch da bald  eine sehr gute adresse zum kauf der neuen lowrance-modelle ist unser holger vom top-shop. einfach mal anklingeln oder via PN kontaktieren.

da diese reihe relativ neu auf dem markt ist, wirst du momentan auch relativ wenig praxisurteile bekommen - leider. aber im grunde genommen sind die neuen lote identisch zu den x-97er bzw. x-98er DF modellen, halt nur mit einem 480er x 480er display und einer höheren sendeleistung, welche bei 4.000 watt liegt #h


----------



## fisher_chris (19. März 2004)

Hallo,

fogende Erfahrung konnte ich beim Kauf meines Lowrance X-51 sammeln (ich hab mich vor dem Kauf sehr gut informiert):
- kauf dir das Echolot bei einem vertrauenwürdigen Händler
  (mein Lot hab ich bei einem Geschäft in meiner Nähe um 20€  
   billiger gekauft als im billigsten Online-Shop).
  Vergiß nicht die Versandkosten zu überprüfen.
  Frag mal beim top-shop nach, der soll auch sehr zuverlässig sein.

-E-bay: würd ich dir nicht empfehlen
            die Teile kommen oft aus Amerika, die Versandkosten sind hoch, sollte das Gerät defekt sein kommen wieder Versandkosten dazu, kein ordentlicher Service,......

-kauf dir die Festmontage und mach den Umbau selbst

Chris


----------

